# Gelding dropping during training



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

My gelding drops when he feels calm. He's a horse, I dont care what other people think. Some horses like to drop a lot. Some not much at all. It could also be he is some balder problems...etc. You could have your vet come out and make sure he is ok. I knew a horse that was all ways dropping. We thought he just liked it because it felt good. We found out later on he had problem that it hurt when he held his sheath.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

My gelding drops too when he is relaxed, or when I am brushing him or working him on the ground...it happens, deal with it and move on. As with what Freemare said, I don't really care what others think of what he is doing, he is an animal and if they get "embarrassed" or upset, they need to grow up.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you use treats or clicker training? Its very common for geldings to drop during training with positive reinforcement. It is a sign of relaxation and happiness. 

My gelding does the same when we are trick training. He loves to play fetch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Do you use treats or clicker training? Its very common for geldings to drop during training with positive reinforcement. It is a sign of relaxation and happiness.
> 
> My gelding does the same when we are trick training. He loves to play fetch!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use treats. I know a few people that do clicker training, pretty interesting. I'm thinking of trying it out. Just need to figure out where to start


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> My gelding drops too when he is relaxed, or when I am brushing him or working him on the ground...it happens, deal with it and move on. As with what Freemare said, I don't really care what others think of what he is doing, he is an animal and if they get "embarrassed" or upset, they need to grow up.


I have no problem with him dropping. I could care less. What I meant in my question was whether or not it was something common with the type of training I was doing since that's pretty much the only time that he drops, other than when grooming. I usually have non horsey people around watching, so they don't always understand


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you cleaned his sheath? many geldings will hang more than usual if they are in need of a cleaning or have beans bothering them:-(.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Our gelding drops all the time when your riding him. Sometimes he dose it on the ground but mostly it's when someones riding him. I'm not embarassed by it and if people point and say eww I just shrug it off or say, "You just wish you could make a guy react like this". haha. 

At least yours doesn't spook himself when his manly bits hit his leg at the trot. I've never seen a horse bolt and buck so fast in my entire life! I couldn't stop laughing when I figured out what had happened! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My stallion drops, and gets aroused, anytime he eats grain. Silly boy


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

My gelding drops constantly! I like to think that he enjoys working with me and his relaxation is a testament to that...?

Plus it is stupid easy to clean his sheath.  No complaints here.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

AMG, I think it is more common than we realize. Shawna Karrash is a member of this forum and has a website about CT. She used to have a video session on her website that answered questions , and there was one about this. I couldn't find the video but I found this page

Search Results Geldin Dropping : On Target Training with Shawna Karrasch

I was looking for answers to the same question at one time because of my gelding. I also have a mare that nickers and drools a little when we do CT. Both she and the gelding are VERY food motivated. They love to train for reward. 

If you are interested in CT, there is a really goof thread that explains and supports it

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/clicker-training-challenge-accepted-153311/

I enjoy all types of training methods, but I like CT the most. I guess it is because it has solved my most difficult problem: attitude. The mare I mentioned, who nickers and drools, was totally soured on work and humans when I got her. She was a former lesson horse who hated human contact. 

CT has made her enjoy her job and ask for more. She responds to the lightest cue and her eye is so soft! She follows me everywhere. She will follow me when I ride other horses, trotting along the fence and nickering to me. She is transformed to an enthusiastic, respectful and gentle mount. 

I really can go on, but I won't. If our biggest problem is handling too much enthusiasm for training, it can't be too bad!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

My gelding drops all the time when I'm grooming him. Heck, just today I was fitting a saddle and went to do it up and Bam, he was dropped xD It was really hot today, and he was just taken in from some ground training. I think he was relaxing in the shade of the barn haha. Its normal.


----------

